# هديه الى كل مهندس وطالب بحري Practical Ship Hydrodynamics



## Eng-Maher (22 نوفمبر 2011)

*Practical Ship Hydrodynamics*
*----------*
*-----*
*--*
*-*
*1 Introduction .................................. 1*
*1.1 Overview of problems and*
*approaches ............................................ 1*
*1.2 Model tests . similarity laws .............. 4*
*1.3 Full-scale trials ................................. 8*
*1.4 Numerical approaches*
*(computational fluid dynamics) ............... 9*
*1.4.1 Basic equations ............................. 9*
_*1.4.2 Basic CFD techniques................... 14*_
_*1.4.3 Applications................................... 15*_
_*1.4.4 Cost and value aspects of CFD .... 19*_
*1.5 Viscous flow computations ............... 22*
*1.5.1 Turbulence models........................ 23*
_*1.5.2 Boundary conditions...................... 26*_
_*1.5.3 Free-surface treatment.................. 28*_
_*1.5.4 Further details ............................... 29*_
_*1.5.5 Multigrid methods.......................... 31*_
_*1.5.6 Numerical approximations............. 32*_
_*1.5.7 Grid generation ............................. 34*_
*2 Propellers...................................... 37*
*2.1 Introduction ...................................... 37*
*2.2 Propeller curves ............................... 39*
*2.3 Analysis of propeller flows ................ 42*
*2.3.1 Overview of methods .................... 42*
_*2.3.2 Momentum theory ......................... 44*_
_*2.3.3 Lifting-line methods ....................... 45*_
_*2.3.4 Lifting-surface methods................. 46*_
_*2.3.5 Boundary element methods .......... 49*_
_*2.3.6 Field methods................................ 50*_
*2.4 Cavitation ......................................... 51*
*2.5 Experimental approach .................... 54*
*2.5.1 Cavitation tunnels.......................... 54*
_*2.5.2 Open-water tests........................... 55*_
_*2.5.3 Cavitation tests.............................. 56*_
*2.6 Propeller design procedure .............. 56*
*2.7 Propeller-induced pressures ............ 60*​

*طبعا دا جزء من الكتاب*​ 
*حمل من المرفقات*​


----------



## جمال ابو يوسف (19 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك اخى الكريم
مشكور على المجهود
تقبل تحياتى


----------



## Eng-Maher (21 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا اخى الفاضل جمال نورت كتير


----------



## Eng-Maher (9 فبراير 2012)

يرفع للافاده


----------



## robust solution (14 فبراير 2012)

*هاااااااااااام فرصة لكل المهندسين حاليا بالرياض*

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## Eng-Maher (2 أبريل 2012)

الف شكر لكم جميعا


لو سمحت العضو سليوشن بلاش اعلانات وارقام تليفونات .. ولقد حذفت مشاركاتك

شكرا


----------



## ali_alex (19 أبريل 2012)

شكرا


----------

